# Ballast Resistors Problem



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, I have a question
How do you handle mosfets in parallel, combining heat-sharing and_ [*ballast resistors*] _(mosfet, parallel, electronic load, electronics)?

_[* Link removed by Staff so it doesn't look like you are trying to SPAM us *]_


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From Our Rules:

You may not ask for assistance with homework assignments, projects or book reports for school college or university


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just use a bigger FET if I feel one can't handle the load.


----------

